# Google maps



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I can't begin to tell you just how valuable they are. With the large truck I drive and the narrow, one was streets here it is so much easier if you load Google Maps then type the destination into the search bar. You locate it in the normal street map mode then zoom in slowly. You have to try a little to get right over the street but when you do switch to the "Satelite" view and you can virtually drive down the road spotting landmarks just before the business so you can try to find out where to park before you actually drive there.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

yes, that's the idea........


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Zorro2017 said:


> I can't begin to tell you just how valuable they are. With the large truck I drive and the narrow, one was streets here it is so much easier if you load Google Maps then type the destination into the search bar. You locate it in the normal street map mode then zoom in slowly. You have to try a little to get right over the street but when you do switch to the "Satelite" view and you can virtually drive down the road spotting landmarks just before the business so you can try to find out where to park before you actually drive there.


I love Google maps! 20 or 25 years ago, who could have imagined the difference this technology would make to driving and traveling? (Well, not me anyway--I guess someone did!) Remember AAA Triptiks? They seemed amazing at the time. 

.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Does google maps have an 'offline' mode ? Can you download the entire map of Mexico to the phone beforehand ?


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

horseshoe846 said:


> Does google maps have an 'offline' mode ? Can you download the entire map of Mexico to the phone beforehand ?


I've done a little research...

How to Use Google Maps Offline | Time.com

"Google Maps allows you to download maps of certain areas and neighborhoods to your phone so that they can be accessed offline. It's important to note that you will need to be connected to the Internet in order to save these maps to your device. But once they've been downloaded, you'll be able to access them anytime, whether your phone is online or offline.
There are also some limitations to keep in mind. When downloading maps for offline use, you'll only be able to access driving directions, since transit, bicycling, and walking directions are only available online."

I use the Here android app. It is also free. I have the entire map of Mexico (512MB) on my phone so I can use it everywhere in Mexico offline. I do have to go online at times to set a destination. We used the app this week to find a restaurant in Mexico City which was 40 minutes walking distance from the angel. It got us there fine but I did not hear the same talking directions as when I drive - but I can't swear the the volume wasn't turned off. On our trip to Guanajunto earlier this month my wife printed off hard copy directions from Google Maps but I used Here. The routes were slightly different. 

They have a website wego.here.com which offers a satellite view but I don't see that option on the phone.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

I love Google Maps, except for the occasional, odd glitch, as when, for example, it directed us on a circuitous, pointless detour around the outskirts of Celaya, GTO. That wasted about 45 minutes on our trip from SMA to Morelia.


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

Google Maps allows me to visit family in GDL 

I remember pre-google many years ago, my dad paid a taxi driver guide us to my grandmothers house


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

It is cool to be at street level and pan around looking at the shops. We are having hell finding buttons. Even Walmart didn't have buttons.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> It is cool to be at street level and pan around looking at the shops. We are having hell finding buttons. Even Walmart didn't have buttons.


No Walmart near me, but I have found very nice buttons at a tiny shop specializing in sewing and knitting supplies a few blocks from my house. Maybe there's a store like that in your neighborhood.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> No Walmart near me, but I have found very nice buttons at a tiny shop specializing in sewing and knitting supplies a few blocks from my house. Maybe there's a store like that in your neighborhood.


We have looked and are still looking. That's why I like Google maps, so much easier to do a visual search than driving.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> We have looked and are still looking. That's why I like Google maps, so much easier to do a visual search than driving.


I don't have a car. Just walk around my neighborhood and I usually find what I'm looking for.


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

Don't laugh, but I discovered an awesome Cenaduria when I checked out my Tiny Town on Google Maps.
A wonderful grandma grows almost everything herself, and serves tasty goodness 7days a week. She even picks/drys and roasts her own coffee beens.
Needless to say, my wife and I try to make it once a week


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I don't have a car. Just walk around my neighborhood and I usually find what I'm looking for.


Google maps is equally great for walking if one is in a strange neighborhood. In fact, just a hour ago, someone stopped and asked me for directions to a place I didn't know. We looked at google maps and sent her on her way.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> We have looked and are still looking. That's why I like Google maps, so much easier to do a visual search than driving.


I would start my search for buttons here :

https://www.telasgrupoparisina.com/

Looks like they have dozens of stores throughout Mexico.

(I do not think you would ever have found it walking down the street in google maps - sorry. Unless you have lots of free time.)


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I was going to say that you should look at Parisina, but horseshoe846 beat me to it.
Also look at Fantasías Miguel, which is the Mexican cousin of Michael's in the US.

My wife does a lot of knitting and sewing so she hunts for buttons quite a bit.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

circle110 said:


> My wife does a lot of knitting and sewing so she hunts for buttons quite a bit.


Mine too and there is another baby due any day now so she neeeds buttons.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

By your member photo you look a little old to be a new father...LOL.

Just curious, with a nickname like zorro why not have a picture of a fox or the TV/Movie Zorro?


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

horseshoe846 said:


> Does google maps have an 'offline' mode ? Can you download the entire map of Mexico to the phone beforehand ?


I believe the downloads expire, but not sure.
If you don't need turn by turn and just the Map there is OpenMaps, there are several programs that can download and use the maps.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

chicois8 said:


> By your member photo you look a little old to be a new father...LOL.
> 
> Just curious, with a nickname like zorro why not have a picture of a fox or the TV/Movie Zorro?


I beg to differ, you know how much sleep you get? LOL


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Pocho, I was asking Zorro............


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Zorro2017 said:


> Mine too and there is another baby due any day now so she neeeds buttons.


Understood. 
IMO, buttons are one of the examples of human genius... and also snaps. Except for zippers, which supersede all when they work.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

circle110 said:


> Understood.
> IMO, buttons are one of the examples of human genius... and also snaps. Except for zippers, which supersede all when they work.


You forgot to mention velcro!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There is a great button store in Polanco, not as great as the one in Paris but pretty darn good.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Buttons are convenient and sometimes decorative, but always quiet.
Velcro is a bit clumsy and always noisy.
Zippers are very efficient, but can be rather painful to some of us.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Zorro2017 said:


> Mine too and there is another baby due any day now so she neeeds buttons.


I second (or third) the "Parisina" suggestion, and you can also see if there is a "Modatelas" near you. Here's a link to the button section of their webpage - you can open up the "boton infantil" category and check out all the buttons for baby clothes.

http://www.modatelas.com.mx/es/productos//merceria/botones-cat/


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

There is a Modatelas or two. It's just still frustrating that if you need it in America, Walmart has it, from buttons to chamois. I needed a chamois and she needed buttons, the local Walmart had neither. I have learned to really eye the arrangements or stacks, make that displays along the meat section of our local Chedraui. I never really looked at them before but found good marinade, BBQ sauce and even meat rubs. There is one section of foreign foods (American and French) by the wine, there you find the displays also with spices that aren't in the spice section.


----------

